# Mefargen



## OsehAlyah

And this is the other word that I hear, also in the media, that I simply can't find the translation to.


----------



## origumi

Yiddish word. מפרגן, פירגון, פירגנתי, etc. of root פ-ר-ג-נ binyan pi`el. It means to behave or talk positively towards someone, or to support from the very heart.

Yiddish פארגינען _farginen_ means to look with a good (favoring) eye. More here (down the page): http://www.translationdirectory.com/dictionaries/dictionary004_f.htm. Note that the modern Hebrew employment is not fully compatible with the Yiddish source.


----------



## arielipi

http://morfix.nana10.co.il/%D7%9E%D7%A4%D7%A8%D7%92%D7%9F
but again, theres more to it.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks again guys you are great. I did see the Morfix entry, prior to posting but it just seemed like there's more to it. Especially since I hear it quite often. Surprisingly often. A lot of it on the radio, Reshet Gimel, but also elsewhere. And the מפרגן form seems the most popular, which I guess makes it a noun? Morfix only shows a verb.


----------



## arielipi

מפרגן is a verb, it means he is gooding on X
gooding is the word i would create to explain it, telling good stuff about someone and without narrow eye, jealousy.


----------



## arbelyoni

As a secondary meaning it is also "to indulge" (especially oneself):
פירגנתי לי חופשה


> And the מפרגן form seems the most popular, which I guess makes it a noun? Morfix only shows a verb.


מפרגן is a participle (בינוני); it's used as a noun/adjective or a verb (present tense). You're more likely to hear it used as a present tense verb.


----------



## arielipi

Also firgen(past tense) yefargen(future tense), its nto only in present. Im kvar az kvar ze beikar past tense.


----------



## OsehAlyah

arielipi said:


> מפרגן is a verb, it means he is gooding on X
> gooding is the word i would create to explain it, telling good stuff about someone and without narrow eye, jealousy.


Could היטיב  be used to denote the same thing? Or are there distinct and clear differences?


arbelyoni said:


> As a secondary meaning it is also "to indulge" (especially oneself):
> פירגנתי לי חופשה
> מפרגן is a participle (בינוני); it's used as a noun/adjective or a verb (present tense). You're more likely to hear it used as a present tense verb.


Hard for me to imagine how such a word would be used in the news coverage.  I guess from radio disk jockeys it's more of a possibility.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## arielipi

heitiv is done good for someone(benefited him), its not the same as telling good about someone.


----------

